# Metrolink Derailment 2/10/15



## Blackwolf (Feb 10, 2015)

Was finishing up dinner a short while ago when my phone rang. Seems a good friend of mine was riding Metrolink train #906 and heading home when it derailed just outside of LAUS. Nothing major, but three cars left the tracks as they were transiting through several switches. All cars remained upright with no injuries, and passengers were told to wait until emergency personnel arrived before being allowed to exit the train and walk along the tracks back to LAUS.

KTLA is reporting about it here:

http://ktla.com/2015/02/10/train-derails-at-union-station-in-downtown-los-angeles/







LAUS is currently closed for all arriving and departing Metrolink and Amtrak trains, due to this train blocking all access in and out of the station, according to my buddy.

Not a good night to be commuting by rail in LA!


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2015)

Whoopsie!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like they got it cleared up fast! # 4 left on time (6:15pm) and #11 is shown running on time for a 900pm arrival into LAX!!

The tracks around LAX and in the yards can be rough riding, not sure about the switches?


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 10, 2015)

I departed LAUS on Metrolink 121 at 6PM...went right by there. This was arriving train 906 and would have turned to be 119 which is my normal train.


----------



## seat38a (Feb 15, 2015)

Not to sidetrack from the derailment, but will we ever see a consist that is ALL the new Rotem or all BB? It seems its always some jumble together mess.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 16, 2015)

seat38a said:


> Not to sidetrack from the derailment, but will we ever see a consist that is ALL the new Rotem or all BB? It seems its always some jumble together mess.


There will never be a solid BB consist again. There will only be a solid Rotem consist if the remaining BB bike cars are replaced by Rotem Bike cars (would need a specialized design due to Rotem claiming the seats on the current cars are part of the CEM design).


----------

